# Happy Birthday To Hootbob



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have to wish a very special Happy Birthday to my DH (HootBob) from tke kids and myself

Happy Birthday Hon,








Love Peg


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Happy Birthday HootBob. Hope you enjoy this beautiful day in Schuylkill Haven sunny







and have thoughts that are full of outbacking.

Jim


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HOOTBOB!!!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

You always post everybody's birthday, but today is your day Hoot. A very Happy birthday to you. Enjoy it.









Leon


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Well, by George, Happy Birthday there HootBob!!!






























So what all did you get for your birthday!?!? Care to share with us???


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Don.







Have fun today.









Bill


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Boy, how low can one sink to forge your DW's signature on a birthday wish so you could be first in line again! Even for your own birthday!

Nah, I'm just kidding! Happy Birthday!










Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Don't know where my post just went, but it is out there somewhere in cyberspace, so I will post again.

Don, have a happy birthday, with many many more in the future.

Tim, Clare, Timmy and Erin-Marie

PS. No fair letting your wife use your screenname to bump your numbers


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Happy Birthday Don!!!!!!

Hope you don't freeze your tail up there today!!!

(it sure is nasty cold down here!!)

Have a great one!!

Steve


----------



## MrsHootbob (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok guys lets see if i got this right.
I created my own sceen name so that I won't give Don any more posts,and he can't forge any posts and sign them from me. Right








So Now I can say 
Happy birthday Don
From Peggy and the kids
PS. Also a Very Happy 50th Birthday to carr3rules[/COLOR]


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday Don!!!!

I hope you have a great day. Since I can't buy you a beer today.....I will make sure that I have a extra one (or 100) at Otter Lake for you.

Gary and the Crew


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

* happybirthday hootbob







*

darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the BD wishes
Happy Birthday to carr3rules 
have a nice day

Don action

P.S.
Thanks Mark
Isn't anything sacred anymore, Now DW is a member now
And now she is talking about her own Outbacker.com sticker for the camper also








If I have to start fighting her for Forum,I know where you live









Gary I'll take you up on that offer then


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Happy 21st Birthday Don























We will not tell everyone how many times you have seen 21









Enjoy your day with your family and friends sunny









Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Thanks Mark
> Isn't anything sacred anymore, Now DW is a member now
> And now she is talking about her own Outbacker.com sticker for the camper also
> If I have to start fighting her for Forum,I know where you live


Don,

You're welcome!









So, since you know where I live, come down for a visit.

Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome to the forum MrsHootbob, aka Peggy. I hope you didn't do it just for me, after all, I was just busting chops...









Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Tim I think Peg was busting on yous
See what happens when you sleep in one day









Don


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Finally, we get to wish HootBob a Happy







! Have a great one!!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

MrsHootbob said:


> I created my own sceen name so that I won't give Don any more posts
> Happy birthday Don
> From Peggy and the kids


Peg, an official outbacker welcome to you and the kids. Great to have you aboard the outbackers website!

Jim


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOOTBABE!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Happy Belated Birthday, Hootbob!*









Hope you had a great day, Don









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

HootBob,

A belated whish here also. Hope you had a great one.


----------

